# Max villager friendship level?



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2017)

Why do some villagers have a max friendship level? For example, Rosie is maxed out at level 7 but I have other villagers that are like level 9.


----------



## Mary (Oct 29, 2017)

You can raise the level by building amenities they like. ex: the cute tent for Rosie.


----------



## Kaey (Oct 29, 2017)

~~


----------



## SpiritStar (Oct 29, 2017)

From my experience, in order for villagers to keep leveling up, you'll need to add amenities to your campsite that match their Preferred Theme. 

If you look at Rosie on your Contacts list, you'll see that her Preferred Theme is cute, so you'll need to craft a Cute Tent if you want her to keep leveling up.


----------



## shayx (Oct 29, 2017)

Go to your campsite.  Click the little kitten icon at the right-middle of your frame.  Click on whatever animal is maxed (that you want to raise). Under "friendship level," click on "details."  This will tell you how to go beyond max for that animal.  

At this point, to level any animal beyond its beginning max, simply build the type of tent that its theme correlates to (If it's sporty, build the sporty tent).  For future maxes though, check the "details" again to see what is required to raise the max.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2017)

Okay, I see. So if I just build the cute tent Rosie's max level will go up, and then I can build something else in the cute tent's place (since I don't want the cute tent lol) and her max level will stay up?


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 29, 2017)

kayleee said:


> Okay, I see. So if I just build the cute tent Rosie's max level will go up, and then I can build something else in the cute tent's place (since I don't want the cute tent lol) and her max level will stay up?



making the cute tent at level 1 I think allows them to get to level 10? I might be wrong though.


----------



## Namekians (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks like you need lvl 20 friendship to get villager photos


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2017)

kayleee said:


> Okay, I see. So if I just build the cute tent Rosie's max level will go up, and then I can build something else in the cute tent's place (since I don't want the cute tent lol) and her max level will stay up?



Yeah you only have to build it, then you can put it away. You'll want to upgrade it though, you need all 4 tents at level 3 to max out everyone's friendship potential. I would rotate through all 4 (do all 4, then level up all 4 to 2, then bring them all to level 3) then keep out the ones you actually like.


----------

